
Java7 Hotspot broken? - karussell
https://twitter.com/#!/thetaph1/status/94850643935772672
======
ekoontz
I noticed that the Ubuntu images on EC2 (search the Community AMIs for
"oneiric") provide Java 7 if you want to try it out for yourself. I tried it
out briefly and it worked ok for me on running Apache Zookeeper.

